# Devl's Rust



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

You need to make something to look rusty? The best way to do this is to use real rust. After trying some different mixtures I came up with is. It does not look as good as the Pro-Rust mixtures but this is more for the home haunter.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ooooh.... very cool. I was thinking that the activator was something really simple. Thanks so much for this.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Great idea! ...I will definitely try this.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

wow, that is awesome and on the cheap, so many uses......................thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Man oh Man would I like to come up with something to use this on......looks great and simple for everyone...thanks for posting.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow that's awesome! I just saw YH5's video from MHC where he showed this Rust product booth... I was thinking.. well that'd be awesome but its just one more expense.. Not anymore! Thanks for the vid. My dad manages an auto parts store and they grind rotors in the back for customers... Neverending supply of rust material!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

That is really cool! I have so many things iI could use that for. Now to find a mechanic!


----------



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

UPDATE: I went to an Automotive Machine Shop today and they also have metal shaving. The shaving are much cleaner and finer. I will be testing them in a mixture soon and expect a better result.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh, NOW you tell me, after I've been applying rust for months! Nah, just kidding. Lol!   Great effect, very well done!  


I wish it were this easy for the bulbous flaky looking rust I've been putting on my columns & fence project...


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! Thanks so much for posting this. I knew there had to be a cheap and simple way to do this. I can't afford the expensive stuff.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome! Gonna try this on a prop I'm working on that I was wondering how to rust, what a coincidence, thanks for sharing Devil!


----------

